# Diet & Nutrition Tips



## stalina (Feb 3, 2012)

What is nutritious food and a well-balanced diet?

Nutritious food is one that contains all the essential nutrients - proteins, fats, carbohydrates, vitamins and minerals. A well balanced diet should contain all these in correct proportions and adequate amounts. Proteins, fats and carbohydrates provide the energy required for various activities. Vitamins and minerals do not supply energy but play an important role in the regulation of several essential metabolic processes in the body. 


Does the quantity of food that an elderly person eats matter?

The quality, not the quantity matters. The requirements of essential nutrients varies with age, sex, level of physical activity and the height & weight of the individual.  Even a sparse diet can be nutritious. For example 100 gms of wheat contains nearly 12 gms of protein, while the same quantity of rice has only 6.4 gms of protein. Similarly 100 gms of Ragi contains 344 mg of Calcium, while the same quantity of Rice has only 9 mg of Calcium

As people become older, do they need less food? 

The energy requirements of a person decrease with increase in age. This is because of a lowered basal metobolic rate and lessened physical activity. There is an 8% reduction per decade from 55-75 yrs.


Is Vegetarian or Non-vegetarian diet better?

For a detailed comparison of vegetarian and non-vegetarian diets. 


Which Diet is better - Vegetarian or Non-Vegetarian?
First of all, there are 5 different types of vegetarians.
Those who don't eat meat of some animals (eg., Beef or meat of rabbit etc.) or some organs (eg. Brain)
Those who eat only fish and dairy products
Those who don't eat meat or fish but will eat eggs and drink milk. These are the most common type of vegetarians.
Those who do not eat meat or any animal product.
There are a few who do not eat anything but fruits.
Advantages of vegetarian foods are:
They are easily chewable, especially for the elderly who have lost their teeth.
Many elderly feel that vegetarian food is more easily digestible.
Vegetarian foods are cheaper than non-vegetarian foods.
Some vegetables can be eaten raw preventing the loss of nutrients while cooking.
Vegetarian foods do not contain as much fat as non-vegetarian foods.
Vegetarians should take care to include soyabeans, groundnuts, lentils, mushrooms and so on to get a sufficient supply of proteins.

Advantages of Non-Vegetarian foods are:
Non-vegetarian foods are rich in protein of high biological value and in Vit B complex, especially B12 which is not available in plant foods.
Fish, especially the small varieties are a rich source of calcium.
Egg-white is good source of protein and easily digested.
The incidence of high BP, Heart disease, Obesity and high cholesterol levels is found to be greater among non-vegetarians. Elders who suffer from these problems should reduce the intake of fleshy foods in their diet. Egg-white and most varieties of fish contain less fat, but are rich in protein, vitamins and minerals.

Vegetarian or non-vegetarian, the decision depends on various factors such as cultural or dietary habits of the family, personal preference, taste and avoidance of certain foods for health reasons. Whatever the case, a well-balanced diet supplying proteins, fats, carbohydrates, vitamins and minerals should be taken.

How important are Proteins to the elderly?

Proteins provide the essential Amino acids and the amouint of Protein in the diet is an important measure of the adequacy and quality of the diet. The recommended allowance is one gm. per kg. body weight. In the elderly, upto 12 -14% of the total calories should be from proteins. But, due to decreased appetite and poor digestion, the elderly tend to consume less protein. Also, living alone means eating more carbohydrates which are easier  to cook and less expensive.

How much of fat is allowed in the diet of the elderly? 

Fat is a concentrated source of energy. It adds palatability to food. The diet should contain 30 - 40 gms. of fat  and half of it should be in the form of vegetable oil, rich in essential fatty acids. A diet with high content of saturated fatty acids (Ghee, Butter, Coconut oil, unrefined oils) tends to increase the level of cholesterol in the blood.

Are Carbohydrates necessary in an Elder's diet?

The body needs Carbohydrate because it cannot make it for itself from other nutrients. So, it should be not less than 100 gms per day.

What are the most important minerals needed for good health?

Calcium is very essential for an average elderly person. As people become older, the bones become demineralised. This is called Osteoporosis. So Calcium intake should be not less than 400 mg per day. Foods rich in calcium are Ragi, Green leafy vegetables, milk, fenugreek leaves, drumstick leaves and sea food.
Phosphorus, dietary fibre, drugs, alcohol, menopause, illness and exercise may all affect absorption of minerals in the body.
Iron deficiency leads to Anaemia. So the diet of the elderly should contain sufficient amount of iron. Greens are rich in iron, cheaper than other vegetables and available easily most of the time. Elders should include some variety of greens in their diet everyday. Other foods rich in Iron are: Wheat flour, Ragi, Jaggery, Dates and Liver.The recommended daily allowance is 30 mg. per day.

What are the Vitamins needed by the human body?

Vitamins are involved in the utilisation of major nutrients like protein, carbohydrate and fat in the body. They cannot be made in adequate quantities by the human body. So, they have to be present in the food that we eat. They are:
Vitamin A, D, E, K, C (ascorbic acid) and Vit B Complex (Thiamin -B1, Riboflavin, Niacin, Pyridoxine-B6, Biotin, Folate, Cobalamins- B12) 


How important is it for the elderly to drink plenty of water?

The elderly do not recognise the need to maintain the volume of water excreted. The fluid intake should be atleast 1.5 - 2 lts per day in a normal elderly person.

How important is Roughage or Dietary fibre in the diet for the elderly?

The elderly require sufficient fibre or roughage in their diet to avoid constipation. This fibre is the undigestible carbohydrate present in the food. Rough fibre is not well-tolerated by the intestine in old people. But, the tender fibre of vegetables, fruits and whole-grain cereals will encourage normal bowel movements. The elderly tend to use harmful laxatives and mineral oils. This should be substituted by a fibre-rich diet and adequate fluid intake. Some good sources of Dietary Fibre are: Ragi, Wheat, Italian Millet, Horsegram, Green leafy Vegetables, Plantain Stem, Drumstick, Bittergourd, fruits like Dates, Figs, Guava, Wood Apple and Sweet Lime.

 THANKU


----------



## stalina (Feb 6, 2012)

Hey Every One If Any One Have Any More Details Please Share With Us


----------



## Clifton1 (Feb 10, 2012)

*this diet and nutrition tips are really a beneficial for me   thanks for sharing this wonderful post. i like this and keep it up.*


----------



## Powermaster (Feb 10, 2012)

stalina said:


> Are Carbohydrates necessary in an Elder's diet?
> 
> The body needs Carbohydrate because it cannot make it for itself from other nutrients. So, it should be not less than 100 gms per day.



Really? I've never heard of an essential carbohydrate?

Care to elaborate on this please.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 10, 2012)

Powermaster said:


> Really? I've never heard of an essential carbohydrate?
> 
> Care to elaborate on this please.


 
Carbohydrates are popularly thought to be essential for providing energy. Specifically they are thought to be necessary to provide fuel for the brain and to refill stores of glycogen in muscles and in the liver.


----------



## Powermaster (Feb 10, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> Carbohydrates are popularly thought to be essential for providing energy. Specifically they are thought to be necessary to provide fuel for the brain and to refill stores of glycogen in muscles and in the liver.



I agree on what they can do, but essential, I don't think so. If it it truly were essential then gluconeogenesis wouldn't exist in humans. Don't you agree?


----------



## josephrettig2012 (Feb 11, 2012)

*Fitness and Exercise for Seniors*

Thanks for your diet and nutrition tips.


----------



## Ellien (Feb 15, 2012)

thanks for the tips,they are useful.


----------



## Cuthbert125 (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi dear,

You shared good tips for diet and nutrition.
I get a lot of help from your this post.
Thanks for sharing such valuable information.


----------



## stalina (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi Every One I Have One More Details 
Im Sharing With U

Hey *Powermaster* I Think U have Alot Of Conf Here
& *hypo_glycemic* Nice Details I must Say


*There Are List Of Carbohydrate Foods*


This list of carbohydrate foods will prove that all carbohydrates are not created equal. And it's vitally important to your health that you know the good carb bad carb difference.

The good carbs on the list of carbohydrate foods can provide your body with energy, optimum nutrition, proper brain and organ function and a healthy, attractive appearance. 

But bad carbs are detrimental to a healthy diet. And consistently eating from the bad carbs list will rapidly sabotage all your health and weight management goals. So choose all of your carbohydrates from this list of carbohydrate foods with good carbs grams. 

*List of Carbohydrate Foods for Good Carbs*

Good carbohydrates have been proven over and over again through valid peer-reviewed research to be essential to good health. Why? Because healthy carbohydrates deliver essential vitamins, minerals and a long list of important phytonutrients. 

Good carbs are also generally foods high in fiber. Besides being nutritious in many other ways, high fiber foods give you on-going energy and a sense of feeling full and satisfied. They also help to remove toxins from your body and lower your cholesterol levels.

The basic four best sources of good carbs are:
Raw or lightly cooked vegetables found on the healthy vegetables list,
Most whole fresh or frozen fruits, chosen from the healthy fresh fruits list,
Beans, legumes, nuts and seeds - make healthy choices from the bean list,
And high fiber 100% whole grains picked from the healthy list of whole grains.
Besides these high fiber foods, another good carb source is most low fat dairy.

Good carbs are also an important part of a healthy low glycemic diet. Eating foods with a low glycemic index can help you lose weight and maintain healthy blood sugar and triglyceride levels to manage or avoid developing diabetes and heart disease.

*What are Bad Carbs?*

Bad carbs are carbohydrate foods that have been highly refined and processed, removing most of the nutritional value and fiber. They're generally loaded with high-calorie fats, sweeteners, preservatives and other unhealthy additives. 

With all the processing and additives, bad carbs can be made to be temptingly tasty. But they create a dramatic surge in insulin, which can overwork your pancreas, cause you to store fat and lead to diabetes, heart disease, overweight and even obesity.

The basic bad carbs list includes:
All candies, jelly and jams,
Sodas, fruit juices, fruit drinks,
Pudding, custards and other sweets,
Processed refined grains, like white rice,
Bread and pasta made with any refined flour,
Cakes, cookies and other sweet bakery products.
Both diabetes and obesity are on the rise worldwide, but are mostly skyrocketing in industrialized countries like our own. Studies show this is mainly due to more and more people making poor food choices, causing a rapid increase in bad carb consumption.

*The Good Carb Bad Carb Bottom Line*

Unhealthy "bad" carbs are filled with "empty" calories that have no nutritional value. 

And eating a diet high in bad carbohydrate foods, as most everyone does, increases your risk of obesity, heart disease, stroke, arthritis, Alzheimer's disease and diabetes. 

The bottom line is bad carbs are bad and good carbs are good. And the smart thing to do is start replacing all refined bad carbs in your diet with good healthy carbohydrates from the list of carbohydrate foods. You'll look better, feel better and have more energy! 

ONCE AGAIN THNX A LOT FOR SHARING UR DETAILS


----------



## JonP (Feb 21, 2012)

Good post.


----------



## stalina (Feb 21, 2012)

Thx Jonp 
I Think This Post Will Help U


----------



## icecube789 (Feb 22, 2012)

Very well written!


----------



## stalina (Feb 23, 2012)

Thnx a lot


----------



## birket (Feb 23, 2012)

good read.


----------



## getalpha (Feb 23, 2012)

i'd love to read this.


----------



## the_anapolack (Feb 24, 2012)

even the good carbs can be bad......we can call them "mis-timed carbs"


----------



## Merkaba (Feb 24, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> Carbohydrates are popularly thought to be essential for providing energy. Specifically they are thought to be necessary to provide fuel for the brain and to refill stores of glycogen in muscles and in the liver.



They aren't needed for the brain.  That's what Ketosis is for.


----------



## Merkaba (Feb 24, 2012)

icecube789 said:


> Very well written!



I know! I would like to thank the original author whoever that is cause it doesn't appear to be the OP.

If you're going to straight copy and paste something that's on a gazillion websites including fucking goddam wikipedia, at least give some type of source/credit even if you wrote it yourself, which has happened all of 0 times since I've been here or on the internet for that matter.  For fucks sake...if this is your idea of trying to get google juice from backlinks, then you need to take another course by another marketing guru or something.  We get this waaaay too much.  So please don't waste your time.


----------



## Powermaster (Feb 25, 2012)

Merkaba said:


> I know! I would like to thank the original author whoever that is cause it doesn't appear to be the OP.
> 
> If you're going to straight copy and paste something that's on a gazillion websites including fucking goddam wikipedia, at least give some type of source/credit even if you wrote it yourself, which has happened all of 0 times since I've been here or on the internet for that matter.  For fucks sake...if this is your idea of trying to get google juice from backlinks, then you need to take another course by another marketing guru or something.  We get this waaaay too much.  So please don't waste your time.



I hate that shit too. I mean give the original author some credit please.

So typical of today's society. Why work hard and do something original when you can just steal it and take the credit.

OP = negged.


----------



## mooner (Feb 25, 2012)

nice!


----------



## stalina (Feb 26, 2012)

*Powermaster*

Powermaster what are you trying to prove 

let me tell u smthing clean & clear 
its a forum we are here to share the details that we have 
& who are u to say that its fake or smthing ETC ETC 

if u didnt like it then dnt comments on this post 
but dnt create any scene 

after reading this post check that 
it's is helpfull or not 
thats it 

Sorry Powermaster but  STFU Please


----------



## stalina (Feb 26, 2012)

Merkaba

what ever u said on the post 
im not using any signature 
i i doesn't need any backlink 
fuck the backlink scrab such a pain in the ass 

i jst try 2 share the details bcoz im working the same project 
that y i joined this forum so i will get sm details 
& i will share 2 but its seeems in the different way 
so fuck u guys 

if u think is a copy paste then FO i can't help 4 that 
& i dnt wanna give any fucking explanation to any one 
i didn't expect such thing with this forum


----------



## Merkaba (Feb 27, 2012)

stalina said:


> Merkaba
> 
> what ever u said on the post
> im not using any signature
> ...


Hey fucktard!  It's not about me or what you fucking think, it's called forum rules, and legal rules for that matter!  Nooone cares what your lazy ass "wants to do"  

1. Learn English if you're gonna talk shit
2. You're full of shit
3. I don't THINK it's a cut and paste, I KNOW it is.
4. I'm pretty sure you had a link in your sig.  Still doesn't matter cause
5. You're FUCKING PLAGIARIZING! Which technically is illegal, but also
6. It makes you a douche for trying to act like you know something or have good info to provide when you don't.  
7. It takes two seconds for an unofficial reference or site.  
8. We know why you joined the site.  
9. Don't give any explanation then, maybe I'll just erase your shit?  
10 You're a moron
11. Reread 10.


----------



## stalina (Feb 27, 2012)

Hey just two word for u

asshole motherfucker 
im leaving the forum 4ever 
enjoy bb cya


----------



## yeksetm (Feb 27, 2012)

That's 16 words!


----------



## PushAndPull (Feb 27, 2012)

Very entertaining thread. I needed a good laugh.


----------



## Merkaba (Feb 27, 2012)

stalina said:


> Hey just two word for u
> 
> asshole motherfucker
> im leaving the forum 4ever
> enjoy bb cya



No stick around!  We need your great useful information that you were going to be bringing us from goddam Wiki!  Hell at least take the time to paraphrase.  
Anybody with a vaild point, or a valid purpose, would not puss out at the first sign of someone checking you.  If you were valid, and had any percentage of balls or twat, you'd have managed to give some kinda of rebuttal instead of cutting and running.  But you're doing that because your little shitty attempt at internet marketing straight from some weak ass webinar didn't work.  

And um yea, That's not 2 words.


----------



## BP2000 (Feb 27, 2012)

Merkaba said:


> They aren't needed for the brain. That's what Ketosis is for.


 
That's fine for cutting.  And if your fine for guy's who don't mind "ketosis" but life without carbs would SUCK.

They did a study on carbs and the brain.  Scientist figured out that it takes about 120g. for the brain to function.  Also leptin level's are brought up a lot faster with carb's.  When I lose weight I don't go below 120g. of carb's or if I do I will carb cycle.  

Just not a fan of Ketosis.  Ill leave that for the caveman.  To each their own.


----------



## BP2000 (Feb 27, 2012)

stalina said:


> Thx Jonp
> I Think This Post Will Help U


 
Chill out.  It's obvious you cut and paste from this link:

Bad Carbohydrates | -


It is word for word what you typed.  All we ask is don't "act" like you typed this up and accept praise for it.  It is not the way we do business.


----------



## BP2000 (Feb 27, 2012)

stalina said:


> What is nutritious food and a well-balanced diet?
> 
> Nutritious food is one that contains all the essential nutrients - proteins, fats, carbohydrates, vitamins and minerals. A well balanced diet should contain all these in correct proportions and adequate amounts. Proteins, fats and carbohydrates provide the energy required for various activities. Vitamins and minerals do not supply energy but play an important role in the regulation of several essential metabolic processes in the body.
> 
> ...


 
See how *easy that was*

I pisses people off that you write thank you like you wrote it.  Other than that good job of posting useful info.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 28, 2012)

*stalina*



yeksetm said:


> That's 16 words!



lol

Fwiw, stalina pm'd me to request their "reps back" soon after they were negged. I Googled and saw the article elsewhere online plus I had to recharge before repping anyone.

After seeing the thin-skinned reaction I'm glad to see them gone.


----------



## Merkaba (Feb 28, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> That's fine for cutting.  And if your fine for guy's who don't mind "ketosis" but life without carbs would SUCK.
> 
> They did a study on carbs and the brain.  Scientist figured out that it takes about 120g. for the brain to function.  Also leptin level's are brought up a lot faster with carb's.  When I lose weight I don't go below 120g. of carb's or if I do I will carb cycle.
> 
> Just not a fan of Ketosis.  Ill leave that for the caveman.  To each their own.



Who's "They"  ??   Haha...just fucking with you.  Oh I'm totally in the same boat as you.  Life without carbs sucks hard on fat ones.  But you can live without them, your body will use the ketones for your brain. It's just a common almost urban myth that the brain needs sugar or some sort of carb intake to function.   It gets tossed around alot.  Hell I use to say it.  

Now I do experience favorable weight loss with low carbs.  100 or less when I'm serious, Keto for a while when I get the wild hair.  But damn I hate it with a passion. I do like the subsequent carb loads though! But hell, when done halfway properly, which for me is hard, even the carb load gets fucking old after about meal fucking 2.


----------



## Powermaster (Feb 29, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> That's fine for cutting.  And if your fine for guy's who don't mind "ketosis" but life without carbs would SUCK.
> 
> They did a study on carbs and the brain.  Scientist figured out that it takes about 120g. for the brain to function.  Also leptin level's are brought up a lot faster with carb's.  When I lose weight I don't go below 120g. of carb's or if I do I will carb cycle.
> 
> Just not a fan of Ketosis.  Ill leave that for the caveman.  To each their own.



I agree as well. The point was that the article stated carb's were "essential". Built has stated it many times in her posts which is backed by science that they are not "essential". Comfortable, well that's different...but most definitely not essential.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 29, 2012)

Believe that's what Palumbo stated as well. ^^^^

Protein and fat? Both essential. Carbs? No.

We *don't* need Cap'n Crunch cereal to survive.


----------



## Merkaba (Feb 29, 2012)

Curt James said:


> We *don't* need Cap'n Crunch cereal to survive.



No?....ah shit....


----------



## ciulloboe (Mar 1, 2012)

Lol


----------



## hanatha (Mar 1, 2012)

it's good to have many products and methods to loose weight . To decide to follow, It depends on our health condition . Those who have low blood pressure should have different diet menu than high blood pressure . It's difficult to keep going on diet in front of delicious dishes. I was 50 kilos before diet, after 1 year i weigh 43 kg. I still keep 43 without going on diet . Addiction to games Jeux flash arcadeprehacks army games or work will break you of eating habit


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Mar 13, 2012)

Powermaster said:


> I agree on what they can do, but essential, I don't think so. If it it truly were essential then gluconeogenesis wouldn't exist in humans. Don't you agree?


 Lots of smart people in this thread. Spread it around!


----------



## Caseye (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi Stalina,
Very informative post on diet and nutrition tips and will be of great help for those who are looking for healthy and nutritive diet plan. We must have balanced diet plans to meet our body requirements. Bookmarked the link and will share with others also.


----------



## scottandrew65 (Jul 5, 2012)

One of the keys to a lasting healthy diet is variety. One major mistake that some people make in altering their eating habits is that they make too many changes at once. Being aware of what, when, how and why you eat will shed light on your eating habits.


----------



## sasuke (Jul 10, 2012)

Nice tips.I really like it


----------

